

Computing with Transistors: The Digital State - PieSquared
http://www.gibiansky.com/2012/11/the-digital-state.html

======
Breakthrough
Ah yes, this brings me back to the microcomputer engineering class I took
before finishing my undergraduate degree. We had to design a fairly simple
16-bit processor, and I remember deciding to go with a microcoded approach -
but you have to start somewhere, and our class started pretty much where this
article does. It's remarkable how these very fundamental concepts can be used
to create such complex, high-speed, and interactive systems.

I also think it's both scary and amazing to think how far we've come in the
past 70-ish years of computing history - all stemming from these very concepts
(boolean logic, binary math, and finite state machines).

